# Zama C1U carb problems



## noquacks (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi peopls,

have a homelite weeder with zama C1U 2 cycle carb, with the plastic limiting tabs. Not sure how to set up those tabs to tune my carb. Problem im having is I start engine, let warm up, then throttle up a bit and engine want to cough.die, at which time I release throttle, when engine continued to idle happily. But man, as soon as you want the rpms up a tad, cough burp. Gas is not extremely fresh, but every time I finish with the dumb toy I empty the entire tank out. 

Think my problem is dirty carb again(cleaned it 4 months ago), or bad gas? Should I eliminate chasing the 2 jet screws for now (high/low engine speed screws)?

Thanks!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

noquacks said:


> Hi peopls,
> 
> have a homelite weeder with zama C1U 2 cycle carb, with the plastic limiting tabs. Not sure how to set up those tabs to tune my carb. Problem im having is I start engine, let warm up, then throttle up a bit and engine want to cough.die, at which time I release throttle, when engine continued to idle happily. But man, as soon as you want the rpms up a tad, cough burp. Gas is not extremely fresh, but every time I finish with the dumb toy I empty the entire tank out.
> 
> ...


Probably a combination, dirty old gas, try playing with the screws, go to the link below and select Service/Aftermarket tab then the technical info, they have some good info. Have a good one. Geo

www.zamacarb.com


----------



## noquacks (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, geo. Will do in the morning....


----------

